# Best line for ultralight spinning reel



## jstiene

Hi.

I have an ultralight spinning reel that I would like to put a new line on. Max LB is 6lb. I was considering a Power Pro Braid 10LB (6lb dia) or something similiar to allow me to put a stronger line on, but maintain the LB rating. I was wondering you might be using...thanks!

Joe


----------



## Intimidator

jstiene said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have an ultralight spinning reel that I would like to put a new line on. Max LB is 6lb. I was considering a Power Pro Braid 10LB (6lb dia) or something similiar to allow me to put a stronger line on, but maintain the LB rating. I was wondering you might be using...thanks!
> 
> Joe


The PP 10lb is 2lb dia. This is what I use on my UL.


----------



## jstiene

Oh thats right. That was one of my questions that I forgot to ask...I was actually thinking of returning the 20lb - 6lb dia line to get the 10lb - 2lb dia line. Anyhow, are there any issues using that line on your ultralight? I figured I could get more line on the reel with the smaller diameter but I was concerned if it would cause any issues...I haven't opened the package yet so I may return it and go with 2lb dia..alll these decisions...

thanks
Joe


----------



## Ripley

the bud i go fishing with all the time uses 15lb power pro on his UL and loves it.... i use cajun red line on my Ul's and microspins and love it... but my cajun mono doesn't last as long as his power pro...


----------



## Socom

Fireline, I it is a little pricey but I love it. The 6lbs is pretty thin and very strong.


----------



## SPEAKSUP

I am running the Suffix 6LB Neon Orange Mono on my Ultra Light I picked it up on sale works very well. I am very surprised and despite it's color it's doesn't seem to spook the fish. Having no problems getting bites.


----------



## katfish

> I was concerned if it would cause any issues.


You need to consider that your reel and rod are probably rated for 6 lb line.
Compensating your drag for heavier line may cause premature wear on your drag disks and could overload your rod causing cracking and possible breakage.

The major concerns I have with ultralight reels is that the small spool diameter causes twists more quickly than a larger reel. The smaller spool also causes problems as mono gets older and has more memory causing tangles.
I remedy this with frequent line changes ( the small spools don't hold much) or trailing line behind the boat at trolling speed to remove twists.

Power pro or other braids may help a little with the twist problem but they are not magic. Braided lines make spotting weak spots and frays difficult and they are more expensive.

If cost is not a factor you can look into more expensive ultralight reels that have anti twist features built into them.

Softer mono lines have more forgiveness on small spool spinning reels but have a bit more stretch and will snarl up more often particularly when casting into the wind.


----------



## jstiene

Katfish, anyone else.


So you made an interesting comment about line tangles,etc and resolving those issue by trolling the line off the reel. I had a separate question that this applies to. I accidentally spooled a reel with line backwards. If I were to complete unwind all the line by trolling as you suggested, all the way down to the spool, and then rewind the line, would this resolve the issue with my line being on backwards. In other words, if I spooled it backwards, is the line "damaged" memory, looping,etc wise, or will it be like new if I unwind and re-wind via "trolling"..??

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Shortdrift

Line is not damaged and will troll out any twists. Be sure to put some small amout of tension on the line as you retrieve it by pinching it between your fingers close to the first guide up from your reel. This will also remove additional twists that remain after trolling it ouy.


----------



## Intimidator

jstiene said:


> Oh thats right. That was one of my questions that I forgot to ask...I was actually thinking of returning the 20lb - 6lb dia line to get the 10lb - 2lb dia line. Anyhow, are there any issues using that line on your ultralight? I figured I could get more line on the reel with the smaller diameter but I was concerned if it would cause any issues...I haven't opened the package yet so I may return it and go with 2lb dia..alll these decisions...
> 
> thanks
> Joe


No issues and I have used this combo for 5 years. The 2lb dia has 10lb strength so you wont lose the big ones, I set the drag low and adjust upward as needed. I have the same PP line on my favorite UL that I put on 5 years ago and it has only broke once when I was trying to muscle in a huge catfish. Power Pro is a round braid that will not cut into itself on the reel, no stretch or memory and has fantastic feel and feedback. I even use it on Zebco reels that neices and nephews use during family outtings. I have 1 MH crankin' pole with 65lb (15lbdia), 2 M poles 1 with 20lb (6dia)and 1 with 50lb (10dia), and 2 UL with 10lb (2dia). I'll never switch back to anything else.


----------

